# Question about parts



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

What are some good web sites to look for parts (aftermarket or stock) for Sentra's? Just curious, lookin now so in the future I know what to get and have an idea what I want to do, if anything. Mostly looking for engine and suspension parts only nothing cosmetic.

Adam


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Well, things for cars are pretty limited yet. I doubt you'll find alot out there. After Nismo opens up things should get better. You may want to look here Parts Mall or Parts Database for available parts list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok here they are. Atleast that i know off.

www.nopi.com

http://www.optauto.com/

http://www.ptuning.com/

http://www.importpartsplus.com/

http://stillen.com/

http://www.nis-knacks.com/

http://www.motivational.net/

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/

http://www.courtesyparts.com/ Good site for OEM parts.


Hope this helps


----------

